# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Есть ли у человека душа?

## Asteriks

*3, 9, 40 - что за загадочные числа? Душа отлетела в рай. Не терзайте мне душу и т. д. и т. п.- о чем или о ком это говорят? Душа - загадка за семью печатями или реальность с которой мы живем? И где найти ответы на многочисленные вопросы о ней - самой загадочной, живущей в нас или рядом с нами.
Если говорят, что у человека есть душа, то что это такое?*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Безусловно, душа у человека имеет место быть  , и не только у человека, но и у всякого живого существа, сотворенного Господом.
Вот что говорит о ней Библия:
*«И создал Господь Бог человека из праха земного, и вдунул в лице его дыхание жизни, и стал человек душою живою.» Быт.2:7
«и со всякою душею живою, которая с вами, с птицами и со скотами, и со всеми зверями земными, которые у вас, со всеми вышедшими из ковчега, со всеми животными земными;» Быт.9:10
«и Я вспомню завет Мой, который между Мною и между вами и между всякою душою живою во всякой плоти; и не будет более вода потопом на истребление всякой плоти.» Быт.9:15*
А вот такое определение этого понятия, перекликающееся с его библейским пониманием,  даёт В. Даль в своем Толковом словаре живого великорусского языка:
*"ДУША: бессмертное духовное существо, одаренное разумом и  волею;  в
общем значении - человек, с духом и телом; в  более  тесном: человек  без
плоти, бестелесный, по смерти своей; в смыслы же теснейшем: жизненное
существо человека, воображаемое отдельно, от тела и от духа,  и  в  этом
смысле говорится, что и у животных есть душа."*

----------


## Asteriks

Лично я себе душу очень абстрактно представляю. Ведь это же моё второе Я, то есть, я и есть, только Я душу свою знаю, а для других она закрыта. А может кто и просочится туда, западёт или заглянет. Значит, поймёт, кто Я есть на самом деле.

----------


## multiarc

Для начала что мы подразумеваем под понятием душа, если с точки зрения библии, то как же ей не быть. *ZYOBRA-70* +1. Так же физиками доказано существование электромагнитной активности вокруг тела человека, которая не связанная с физиологией вообще. Но вопрос только в том, отдельная ли это сущьность? Т.е. что есть душа -- я? или я -- душа? Т.е. что первично? И вообще отделена ли душа как-то? может ли она существовать вовне тела? или не может? и может ли тело существовать без души? Тут скорее уже вопрос веры. По-сути не имеет большого значения существует душа, не существует её, если дело только в понятии и попытках через это понятие объяснить сущьность всего живого мира. Ибо всегда можно придумать любое другое понятие объясняющее всё ничуть не хуже. Спорить бесполезно, опять же повторюсь -- вопрос веры.

----------


## Irina

Я думаю что душа точно есть, иначе мы были бы не люди, а роботы.

----------


## Banderlogen

Несомненно. У человека вообще есть все, что никак нельзя, так сказать, детектировать.

----------


## HARON

> Для начала что мы подразумеваем под понятием душа, если с точки зрения библии, то как же ей не быть. *ZYOBRA-70* +1. Так же физиками доказано существование электромагнитной активности вокруг тела человека, которая не связанная с физиологией вообще. Но вопрос только в том, отдельная ли это сущьность? Т.е. что есть душа -- я? или я -- душа? Т.е. что первично? И вообще отделена ли душа как-то? может ли она существовать вовне тела? или не может? и может ли тело существовать без души? Тут скорее уже вопрос веры. По-сути не имеет большого значения существует душа, не существует её, если дело только в понятии и попытках через это понятие объяснить сущьность всего живого мира. Ибо всегда можно придумать любое другое понятие объясняющее всё ничуть не хуже. Спорить бесполезно, опять же повторюсь -- вопрос веры.



Классно разложено! Всё по полочкам! Отчего же никто управлять ею не может?

----------


## vova230

> Для начала что мы подразумеваем под понятием душа, если с точки зрения библии, то как же ей не быть. *ZYOBRA-70* +1. Так же физиками доказано существование электромагнитной активности вокруг тела человека, которая не связанная с физиологией вообще. Но вопрос только в том, отдельная ли это сущьность? Т.е. что есть душа -- я? или я -- душа? Т.е. что первично? И вообще отделена ли душа как-то? может ли она существовать вовне тела? или не может? и может ли тело существовать без души? Тут скорее уже вопрос веры. По-сути не имеет большого значения существует душа, не существует её, если дело только в понятии и попытках через это понятие объяснить сущьность всего живого мира. Ибо всегда можно придумать любое другое понятие объясняющее всё ничуть не хуже. Спорить бесполезно, опять же повторюсь -- вопрос веры.


Вопрос наличия души не только вопрос веры, но и элементарной физики.
Во время войны санитары заметили, что если нести тяжелораненого солдата и он при этом умирает, то несущие чувствую изменение веса носилок. Опытные санитары могли определить смерть даже не видя умирающего.
Ученым удалось взвесит тело человека до смерти и в момент смерти. Разница в весе была кажется в 2,5 грамма. У животных такой разницы не наблюдается.

----------


## Irina

Интересно, а где в человеке сконцентрирована душа?  Мне кажется, если пристально посмотреть в глаза, то её иногда увидеть можно.

----------


## vova230

> Интересно, а где в человеке сконцентрирована душа?  Мне кажется, если пристально посмотреть в глаза, то её иногда увидеть можно.


Увы, глаза могут и обмануть. А вот цифры 3-9-40 не просто так. Это вехи существования души после смерти физического тела человека. Причем подтверждаемые научными методами.

----------


## Irina

> Это вехи существования души после смерти физического тела человека


Я с этим согласна. А вот как  и где её обнаружить в живом теле?

----------

